# Nicotickets new bottles soon to be available in SA !



## ShaneW (21/11/14)

As some of you might already know, Nicoticket have ramped up production facilities recently.
They are making use of a state-of-the-art new bottling system in a controlled environment and switched to glass bottles. All liquids are manufactured in a ISO 8 Class 100K clean room, equivalent to a pharmaceutical environment.

At the same time they have stopped shipping internationally as 'customs friendly'.
Juicy Joes has stepped in as the SA retail agent and will be offering all 10 of their flavours in 6,12 and 18mg!

Our first order has already been bottled and will be finalised for shipping soon.

The 10 flavours that will be stocked are H1N1 (The Virus), Grandmas Cinnamon Danish, Gravity, Frenilla, Strawnilla, Custards Last Stand, Beltelguese, Creme Brulee, Wakonda and Got Cookie?

The best is that you will be able to enjoy premium, award winning juices at USA retail prices.

Sale price is targeted at R220 per 30ml, to be confirmed on arrival in around 2 weeks!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 15


----------



## Andre (21/11/14)

The best news ever! Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (21/11/14)

Epic epic news!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kevkev (21/11/14)

Awesome news and good prices. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/14)

and to think 6 months ago the best thing I could get my hands on was Hangsen and Liqua.... @ShaneW , this is Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/11/14)

@ShaneW this is indeed epic news. The pricing is brilliant. I'll definitely be ordering.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/14)

Great stuff @ShaneW
Well done
Bring it on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/14)

And thanks for remembering us 18mg vapers

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

excellent news. i spot two juices i need to get

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Evil (21/11/14)

Awesome news man 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/11/14)

Excellent news @ShaneW! So excited for this! Can't wait. Great pricing as well! I will be ordering all 10  Thanks bro!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (22/11/14)

This is the best news EVER!! 

Now there will be GCD on tap  great stuff!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

Pm sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (28/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 15820
> View attachment 15819
> 
> 
> ...



Just wanted to say you all have a great advocate in Shane... He was adamant the the liquid is probably worth 250+ considering the costs and risks, but he's holding the line at 220 because he understands our mission... "deliver working man's premium liquid at prices that allow normal people to enjoy a quality all-day, every-day, vape. Enjoy folks! 

Sent from my Verizon SM-N910v Samsung Galaxy Note 4 using Tapatalk 4 Pro

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Kent Brooks (28/11/14)

2x post!


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> Just wanted to say you all have a great advocate in Shane... He was adamant the the liquid is probably worth 250+ considering the costs and risks, but he's holding the line at 220 because he understands our mission... "deliver working man's premium liquid at prices that allow normal people to enjoy a quality all-day, every-day, vape. Enjoy folks!
> 
> Sent from my Verizon SM-N910v Samsung Galaxy Note 4 using Tapatalk 4 Pro


Cannot agree more....thanks for popping in. Will be watching for those white labels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/11/14)

Great news @ShaneW ... you have shown that premium juice out of the USA *can* actually be sold at prices very close to their retail!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> Great news @ShaneW ... you have shown that premium juice out of the USA *can* actually be sold at prices very close to their retail!!



I really can't understand why other juice manufacturers/ distros etc. don't get that lower pricing would rock.
If you look at the international forum, you can see Nickoticket are extremely popular, therefore must sell huge volumes.

It's a bloody consumable for crying out loud. Like bread and milk.... We need to keep juice.

If pricing is a turn-off, many will just move on.

I know the younger crowd might disagree - hell I used to smoke R300 cigars on the weekends when I was 22.... Now I see R300 as 1 x Barbie, 2 books and some crayons (for the little ones of coarse).

But hey... Thanks Nickoticket and Shane

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## ConradS (5/12/14)

Shane, trying H1N1 now. Woot!! Omg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## huffnpuff (6/12/14)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 15820
> View attachment 15819
> 
> 
> Sale price is targeted at R220 per 30ml,* to be confirmed on arrival in around 2 weeks!*


Any news?


----------



## ShaneW (6/12/14)

The shipment will be here on Wednesday. I was hoping for earlier to make the CT vape meet but thanksgiving delayed the shipping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/14)

ShaneW said:


> The shipment will be here on Wednesday. I was hoping for earlier to make the CT vape meet but thanksgiving delayed the shipping.


off topic..... just reading your signature.... I _am _vaping in the dark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> off topic..... just reading your signature.... I _am _vaping in the dark



Hahaha, step outside dude... Eskom might control the power but they can never switch the sun off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/12/14)

I'm sitting outside my office waiting for the power to return, electric powered gate battery must be flat and I'm locked out

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hahaha, step outside dude... Eskom might control the power but they can never switch the sun off


Let's not give them any ideas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/12/14)

Nicoticket is live on the site

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaneW (11/12/14)

Only one mess-up... H1N1 is only available in 6mg for now, I ordered 12 and 18 but there was a misunderstanding and they all arrived in 6mg. Will rectify this on the next order, apologies for anyone that was wanting the Virus in 12 or 18mg.


----------



## Kent Brooks (12/12/14)

ShaneW said:


> Only one mess-up... H1N1 is only available in 6mg for now, I ordered 12 and 18 but there was a misunderstanding and they all arrived in 6mg. Will rectify this on the next order, apologies for anyone that was wanting the Virus in 12 or 18mg.



Clark's fault.


----------



## Zegee (12/12/14)

ShaneW said:


> Only one mess-up... H1N1 is only available in 6mg for now, I ordered 12 and 18 but there was a misunderstanding and they all arrived in 6mg. Will rectify this on the next order, apologies for anyone that was wanting the Virus in 12 or 18mg.


Ok so buy 1 get 1 free ?


----------



## BumbleBee (12/12/14)

Zegee said:


> Ok so buy 1 get 1 free ?


Buy 2x 6mg then you'll have 12mg, buy 3 and you'll have 18mg 

but to make it work you'll also need another device or two because you'll have to vape them all at the same time, so you'll probably need to add those to your cart too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zegee (12/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Buy 2x 6mg then you'll have 12mg, buy 3 and you'll have 18mg
> 
> but to make it work you'll also need another device or two because you'll have to vape them all at the same time, so you'll probably need to add those to your cart too



hahahahahahah

i would positively pass out with anything higher than 6mg

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/12/14)

Zegee said:


> hahahahahahah
> 
> i would positively pass out with anything higher than 6mg


Oh poop, and I thought I was on to something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## raymond (7/1/15)

@ShaneW 
If I place an order on your website, when can I expect delivery as I see you are relocating to CT.
Looking for Strawnilla & Absolute Creme Brulee.


----------



## vaalboy (7/1/15)

From this post it appears until further notice I'm afraid

http://ecigssa.co.za/juicy-joes-closing-until-further-notice-from-thursday.t7771/


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/1/15)

So that means no virus then?!???


----------



## ShaneW (8/1/15)

Hi Guys, apologies for the delay in response

Hope to be up and running again within the next few days!!! Got 3 viewings of houses lined up between today and tomorrow, holding thumbs it pans out.

Sorry to everyone running low on their favourite juices but please bear with me on this one, Juicy Joes stock is stuck in storage until I find a place to operate from... soon I promise

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/1/15)

Thanks @ShaneW holding thumbs for you guys


----------



## DoubleD (8/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Hi Guys, apologies for the delay in response
> 
> Hope to be up and running again within the next few days!!! Got 3 viewings of houses lined up between today and tomorrow, holding thumbs it pans out.
> 
> Sorry to everyone running low on their favourite juices but please bear with me on this one, Juicy Joes stock is stuck in storage until I find a place to operate from... soon I promise




Thats great news bro, hope you find a winner, good luck!


----------



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

@ShaneW - are you bringing in The Doodle and Sure Bert in by any chance?


----------



## ShaneW (23/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @ShaneW - are you bringing in The Doodle and Sure Bert in by any chance?


Sorry no doodle or bert but have ordered very limited samples of Radioactive and Raz Cup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Sorry no doodle or bert but have ordered very limited samples of Radioactive and Raz Cup


Nice


----------



## Snape of Vape (23/1/15)

Shotgun a sample @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

@ShaneW how do we secure radio active and raz cup bottles?  or will it be a first come first serve vibe?


----------



## ShaneW (23/1/15)

just reply here... 1st come, 1st serve


----------



## ShaneW (23/1/15)

Price is the same as the others... R220 / 30ml I have 6 & 12mg coming in very limited quantities


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @ShaneW - are you bringing in The Doodle and Sure Bert in by any chance?


I have ordered a bottle of Sure Bert from them directly. Just sounded too divine. Want to try the Absolute Creme Brulee at some stage - but am hesitant as I did not like the "normal" Creme Brulee. One of our members (don't remember who) raves about the Absolute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/1/15)

Andre said:


> I have ordered a bottle of Sure Bert from them directly. Just sounded too divine. Want to try the Absolute Creme Brulee at some stage - but am hesitant as I did not like the "normal" Creme Brulee. One of our members (don't remember who) raves about the Absolute.



I havent tried ACB yet but am planning on including it in the next order.


----------



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

@ShaneW:

1 x radio active 12mg
1 x Raz Cup 12 mg

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> I havent tried ACB yet but am planning on including it in the next order.


Ah, great - will wait for that then.


----------



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

Andre said:


> I have ordered a bottle of Sure Bert from them directly. Just sounded too divine. Want to try the Absolute Creme Brulee at some stage - but am hesitant as I did not like the "normal" Creme Brulee. One of our members (don't remember who) raves about the Absolute.


Nice @Andre ! I am very envious! 

Sadly with my M.I.A 2k order which left on 28th of August, I will not order from them directly again thanks to our amazing postal service.


----------



## ShaneW (23/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @ShaneW:
> 
> 1 x radio active 12mg
> 1 x Raz Cup 12 mg
> ...



DONE !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice @Andre ! I am very envious!
> 
> Sadly with my M.I.A 2k order which left on 28th of August, I will not order from them directly again thanks to our amazing postal service.


Lol, I have one missing since 1 October 2014, but still took a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/1/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, I have one missing since 1 October 2014, but still took a chance.


Holding thumbs! As long as they don't strike again, I am sure it will arrive to you.


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

My Snake Oil from the UK was shipped on 16 September 2014, only got it last week. There is a little bit of hope yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/4/15)

@ShaneW - I see 'The Cure' is now available from Nicoticket.  and plans to bring this in?


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @ShaneW - I see 'The Cure' is now available from Nicoticket.  and plans to bring this in?



If only... They not allowing us wholesalers to sell white labels. Could only get ACB as it's becoming a black label soon


----------



## Yiannaki (23/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> If only... They not allowing us wholesalers to sell white labels. Could only get ACB as it's becoming a black label soon


Ah I see. Thought it was not a white label. Dammit that sucks!


----------



## DarkSide (10/7/15)

@ShaneW Thanks for the juices, Custards Last Stand and Creme Brulee are fantastic, one in each tank, keep switching between the two, so good, cannot stop vaping away, will be placing another order very soon at this rate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> @ShaneW Thanks for the juices, Custards Last Stand and Creme Brulee are fantastic, one in each tank, keep switching between the two, so good, cannot stop vaping away, will be placing another order very soon at this rate!


If you like the Creme Brulee, you must try the ACB (Absolute Creme Brulee) - in a league of its own.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

@ShaneW I sent Samantha an e-mail thanking you for the juices, but need another 4 that are out of stock, please let me know when these will possibly be in, like @Andre has stated, ACB being one of these juices.
Many thanks for the great service and packaging that the bottles came in, really great.
Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (13/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> @ShaneW I sent Samantha an e-mail thanking you for the juices, but need another 4 that are out of stock, please let me know when these will possibly be in, like @Andre has stated, ACB being one of these juices.
> Many thanks for the great service and packaging that the bottles came in, really great.
> Regards



Only a pleasure, glad you enjoying it... expecting stock at the end of this month


----------



## capetocuba (13/7/15)

This is brilliant joose too @ShaneW !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (13/7/15)

capetocuba said:


> This is brilliant joose too @ShaneW !!
> 
> View attachment 31249



@ShaneW Please add this to my list sent to Samantha and thanks for the "heads-up" @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> @ShaneW Please add this to my list sent to Samantha and thanks for the "heads-up" @capetocuba




I'll try...


----------

